# Differences between Lambertian, Batwing, Side Emitting....?



## Peter Atwood (Jan 31, 2003)

I need someone to bring me up to speed if you would be so kind and patient. Certain terms are slung about constantly and it's difficult to catch them all, so....

What is the difference between Lambertian, Side Emitting and Batwing LEDs? What about High Dome vs. Low Dome? Can a Batwing also be a low or high dome LED? This is all just a little confusing!






Thanks!


----------



## lambda (Jan 31, 2003)

Low Dome and Batwing are the same thing.

Lambertian and High Dome are the same thing.

Side emitters spray the light side ways (used with reflectors), high domes project out the front pretty good, and low domes give the smoothest of beams when used with NX05 optics.

Check out the technical documents at www.luxeon.com for the details...


----------



## BuddTX (Jan 31, 2003)

Nice, consise, response. Thanks Lambda!


----------



## Rothrandir (Jan 31, 2003)

generally speaking, if you are going to use the optics, low-domes (ld, batwings) will yeild a rounder beam bettor for close to medium range. high-domes (hd, lambertian) when used with optics will give a slightly squarish beam and thro farther. side-emitters (se, _will someone please come up with a cool name!_) are less than crap when used with an optic.

i find that in large reflectors such as the *ag reflector, the low-dome yields the best beam. the hd is alright also, but unless you have a orange-peel reflector, your not going to get as good of a beam pattern.

how's that light going btw? if your looking for designs...i have a design almost all planned out that i need to be machined, e-mail me if interested


----------



## Peter Atwood (Jan 31, 2003)

Thanks for the answers! That really clarified alot.

How's the light going? Well, we've got three Micropuck/Luxeon Stars kits from LED Supply. I emailed them and asked what they're using in their kits and they responded with 110 degree angle batwings. We will be using a single 123 to power it.

Tomorrow we're actually going to start machining a prototype. I think it will go pretty smoothly as we have spent considerable time planning out a basic design. Once we have the essentials figured out we can start fooling around with changing the outer design and trying different LEDs and optics. I'll post some pics as soon as we have a working piece. Should be in a day or two.


----------



## JohnyRay (Feb 2, 2003)

Hey,Peter with all the things I know this forum is all new and fresh for me.I love taking things apart and making things.I have been lurking here and man I dont know a thing.What are you up to,expanding in to the flashlight field?........R


----------



## Peter Atwood (Feb 2, 2003)

Randy, what we're doing is making a small LED light powered by a 123 lithium battery. We want to make something similar to the Arc LS in shape for the first three prototypes and then start doing some interesting machining on the casing for subsequent pieces. The end goal is to establish some cool working lights in aluminum and then we want to do a run out of titanium with wild anodizing. Don't worry, we'll be posting pics! We actually might have a working flashlight by tonight (Sunday).


----------



## yclo (Feb 2, 2003)

Peter,

I'm sure someone told you in another thread about heatsinking for the LS led? Even if not over-driven, the led will produce heat and the heat will need to be transferred away from the led if you don't want the led to die on you. 

Using a metal such as Ti (which has a low coefficient of heat transfer) as a heatsink will do no good (but will be very cool



). Aluminum is good as a heatsink material, and copper will be better. However aluminum will be more suitable as the body of a flashlight than copper as you can imagine.

Maybe you should test it out first by attaching the led to a large chunk of metal and running it?

-YC


----------



## Rothrandir (Feb 2, 2003)

al is your best bet (unless you want to try silver)

please, hurry up with those lights!!


----------



## Peter Atwood (Feb 2, 2003)

Thanks for the explanations. Yes, we have the aluminum discs cut already for the heat sinking and I think our plans are really going to work well. Unfortunately, my buddy was sick as a dog with a fever and body flu so we could not work today. Oh well, in the next few days we'll get a chance I'm sure. In the meantime it's just more time for me to make knives!


----------



## Rothrandir (Feb 2, 2003)

wow, nice knives!!!

i suppose you wouldn't be willing to part with the ventilator without the 2 in the middle of the cost would you?


----------

